# wheres the squirrel dogs?



## leftystar

I would have been out there this morning. But the wife had to work last night and had to watch the kids this morning. But here is my two. They make a good team. My cur for nose and experience and the feist for sight.


----------



## leftystar

Also my yard dog.


----------



## Hillbilly stalker

Here's my pot lickers . Black and Tan 2 1/2 year old feist named Hank. 1 year old Carolina cur named Cash.  They keep my busy when the leaves fall.


----------



## Hillbilly stalker

Cash


----------



## Hillbilly stalker

Last years project " little John" 1 year old Mt. Cur


----------



## Timbo85

I have a couple that will accidentally get under 1 once in a while but I don't know how to put pics on here


----------



## Timbo85

Good lookin dogs


----------



## shawnrice

good looking bunch of dogs


----------



## trad bow

Hillbilly that is one pretty good looking dog. If it hunts as good as it looks you got a keeper.


----------



## 4x4

The one who sniffs the squirrels out, the other catches it and brings it to the ground. 

We adopted him from our local animal shelter, and turned out to be a jam up squirrel dog.

His name is Commander, we believe he is feist/terrier mix.


----------



## GT-40 GUY

Here is mine. He is a Pomeranian that thinks he is a lion. When he was young he chased every squirrel in the neighborhood. Now that he is getting close to 14 he just chases them to a tree then quits.

gt40


----------



## Timbo85

I have a couple young cur dogs that are started and have treed several squirrels they are rite at a yr old and I'm wantin to single them out if anybody wants to carry 1 of em by its self once in a while or all season let me know


----------



## jimdog

Here is Pearl in Arkansas last January. I'll get something current to post int the next week or so.


----------



## Hillbilly stalker

Man, now that's a tree dog right there !  Kemmer ?


----------



## Timbo85

I bet it's a walker with a shot of bmc cur in her


----------



## Timbo85




----------



## Timbo85

These are my 2 mt curs they will be 1 yr old this month and brinnel pup is about 12 wks old or so I'll get some better pics later this evenin


----------



## Hillbilly stalker

Timbo85 said:


> I bet it's a walker with a shot of bmc cur in her



A little bit of cur will go along way won't it ? Lol   I like a good tree dog no matter what it is


----------



## Hillbilly stalker

Good loooking dogs . Timbo85


----------



## Timbo85

Hillbilly stalker said:


> A little bit of cur will go along way won't it ? Lol   I like a good tree dog no matter what it is



Yes sir it sure will haha , I love a tree dawg myself it don't matter wat size or color as long as it makes it count and sounds good doin it


----------



## Timbo85

[/IMG][/IMG]


----------



## conejero

First time I've been on this forum in a long while, and who do I see? Jimdog, that's a great photo of Pearl. That could be on the cover of Full Cry or something. I'm real happy that she has worked out for you. What is she now, about 7?


----------



## jimdog

conejero said:


> First time I've been on this forum in a long while, and who do I see? Jimdog, that's a great photo of Pearl. That could be on the cover of Full Cry or something. I'm real happy that she has worked out for you. What is she now, about 7?


Hey. She just turned 5, hasn't been that long. She's my old reliable now. What you got now.


----------



## jimdog

Timbo85 said:


> I bet it's a walker with a shot of bmc cur in her


OMCBA. Who knows?


----------



## jimdog

Hillbilly stalker said:


> Man, now that's a tree dog right there !  Kemmer ?


She's OMC. She got the Kemmer look.


----------



## stonecreek

Been holding back due to snakes and bow hunters but got the BMCs out for a quick farm run. Treed 3 all timbered out dogs rusty.








Waiting on cooler weather. Richard


----------



## Hillbilly stalker

Fine looking dogs! I'm gonna try me a BMC real soon


----------



## king killer delete

Very nice looking dogs!


----------



## Timbo85

Good lookin dogs , I wanna try a bmc too I had some comin up but we worked cows and used them on hogs , if anybody knows where I can find a black 1 with yellow markings let me know


----------



## Hillbilly stalker

My little Stephens cur pup "Tater", got his first tree today and had the meat ! He will be 6 months old the 24 th.  Gotta long way to go, but I love the ride.


----------



## stonecreek

Good luck and great looking pup. Richard


----------



## Jester896

Timbo85 said:


> if anybody knows where I can find a black 1 with yellow markings let me know



saw a post from a friend the other day that has a brindle Ladner...if you are interested PM me and I will connect you two


----------



## stonecreek

Really liking this 5 month old Ladner BMC. Pearl stays real busy in woods is opening on scent and going paws up on the right tree. Has not opened on the tree yet. November is a great time to have a pup start.


----------



## Hillbilly stalker

That is a fine looking pup you've got there. She will bark up anytime now. Good luck and keep her in the woods.


----------



## rwh

i've got a couple


----------



## stonecreek

Good looking cur dogs!! Richard


----------



## HossBog

Nice looking dogs here! This is mine, she's just like me; nobody loves hunting any more than us, we just ain't so good at killin': Dagnabbedit, pic wouldn't upload.


----------



## stonecreek

took Pearl the pup out Sat morning. Made 3 trees in the wind and I knocked 1 out to her. Really opening on tree. Need to work on bringing daddy the squirrel tho.


----------



## Hillbilly stalker

Fine looking BMC there !


----------



## bowhunter02

Here are my two Atomic female feist. Really havent had time to hunt them much due to deer season being in.


----------



## Hillbilly stalker

Fine looking fest ! I would have guessed that bloodline just by their  looks ! Nice dos L


----------



## TurkeyH90

*Dogs*

Enjoying seeing y'alls dogs. Nothing like a dog that will put the meat on the tailgate. Headed to Washington county this weekend to one of my favorite spots. Wish I could figure out how to upload my pics off a phone.


----------



## stonecreek

Great looking feist dogs. Richard


----------



## state159

Bowhunter02, those are some fine looking feist but I'm a little biased. I own the mama dog (dog in my avitar). She been a good one but is getting some age on her now.  Ronny Staten


----------



## state159

*Bowhunter02's Atomic Feist*

I hunted Bowhunter02's young female this afternoon late and managed to get one down to her. She's learning fast and hunts hard. I like her. Ronny Staten


----------



## greg_n_clayton

stonecreek said:


> Really liking this 5 month old Ladner BMC. Pearl stays real busy in woods is opening on scent and going paws up on the right tree. Has not opened on the tree yet. November is a great time to have a pup start.



Been talking to Curt Ladner alot here lately. Waiting on a male runt. Wanting to keep the size down as much as possible.


----------



## Jester896

greg_n_clayton said:


> Been talking to Curt Ladner alot here lately.



Good fellow!  I sure like those brindle ones.


----------



## leftystar

I got pics from hunting this year. But can't upload from phone or computer.


----------



## stonecreek

Greg, Good luck on getting the pup. Agree with you on a smaller model when possible. The bottom side of the pup came off Curts yard. Here is a pic of Boone on a lay up.


----------



## bowhunter02

state159 said:


> I hunted Bowhunter02's young female this afternoon late and managed to get one down to her. She's learning fast and hunts hard. I like her. Ronny Staten



State159, Abby is looking good! She has the drive for sure!


----------



## Melvin4730

Coal Mountain Timber


----------



## bowhunter02

Melvin4730 said:


> Coal Mountain Timber



That is a pretty little pup you got Melvin4730.


----------



## leftystar

The black dog is my project.  Absolutely hates a cage squirrel. He knows what a squirrel is. Seen him trail one 100 yards through my pines. 1/4 longshire plott 1/4 kemmer  other half is amazing tack factor 1/4 treeing walker 1/4 omcba hasnt learned the art of treeing in the wild yet but he will. 
Brown dog is my main man good nose maybe too good. Got him as a yard dog he had been in a pen for 2 years and he taught himself.


----------



## Redman54

Here's my Sadie. She just turned a year. We've been working with her regularly, but to be honest, we have no clue on training a squirrel dog. She's got a great nose, hunts hard and is very smart. She will bark on tree if she has a fresh scent or runs one up the tree. When they start tree hoping she looses them and reverts back to the original tree.


----------

